# Wliler on Competitive Cyclist?



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Wilier on Competitive Cyclist?*

There is no bike listed on the website yet.
But if you go to their introducion page (before choosing rode or mountain), there is a picture of a Wilier Cento Uno among the other brands!!!!!!!!!
Any words about that?


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

alex0220 said:


> There is no bike listed on the website yet.
> But if you go to their introducion page (before choosing rode or mountain), there is a picture of a Wilier Cento Uno among the other brands!!!!!!!!!
> Any words about that?



yes, its true... they will be carrying Wilier for 2009


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

that's sweet.....
Let's wait for the price list thought.... Cento Uno is gorgeous!!!!!!
To bad they dropped Colnago...
It would be missing only Time to become the perfect bike store!!!!!!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Not sure what's sweet about it. .*



alex0220 said:


> that's sweet.....


They will overprice them as usual. I bought my Le Roi at Bellatisport, and no one in the states can touch their prices. As for dumping Colnago, it's a good idea. Colnago is making expensive, yet mediocre bikes and are absent from the pro peloton. In fact I sold my 2005 C50 for my 2009 Wilier Le Roi.


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

the pro peleton rides whoever sponsors them and I also bought a Wilier from Bellatisport but Wilier USA prices are equal these days, so dont say the prices cant be touched and its personal choice when youre claiming your Wilier a better frame the Colnago and natural for you to say that as its your new bike, everyone backs what they've currentley spend thousands of dollars on, its natural

lol the pro peleton not riding bikes saying anything about the quality of a bike, lmao good one


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

The way things are going theses days, it will be impossible for Brands like Colnago, Time, DeRosa or Wilier to compete with the amount of money that big brands like Specialized, Giant or Trek can offer to the big teams.... Too sad!!! But even worst is to listen to someone say that a bike brand makes bad bikes because it is not on the Pro Tour anymore. Makes me wonder what will happen to this classic brands!!!! I hope they can survive. How am I gonna survive if I can't fullfill my dream of owning a Time in the near future?


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Missing the point. .*



HBPUNK said:


> lol the pro peleton not riding bikes saying anything about the quality of a bike, lmao good one


Visibility sells frames, and this in turn generates money for R&D which makes better bikes. Colnago is missing the boat. He finally made a frame with an integrated headset this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Even if the price is crazy at least with CC selling them there will be somewhere convenient to find information on WIlier's frames. While things are much better right now in the past it was pretty difficult to find out anything on the frames, the Wilier website used to consist of a few pictures and almost nothing of use.

I will be interested to see where they price out at, including shipping the US prices are closer than they used to be on Wilier's.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

kytyree said:


> Even if the price is crazy at least with CC selling them there will be somewhere convenient to find information on WIlier's frames. While things are much better right now in the past it was pretty difficult to find out anything on the frames, the Wilier website used to consist of a few pictures and almost nothing of use.
> 
> I will be interested to see where they price out at, including shipping the US prices are closer than they used to be on Wilier's.


They are now posted on the CC webpage... Unable to configure exactly like the complete bikes, so difficult to compare pricing...


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

have you ever seen an explanation of why Ernesto was so reluctant to use an integrated headset?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I was just in my LBS the other day. He's got a Cento Uno with Chorus 11. He's got it tagged regular price at $1900 less than what CC have it for. CC's pricing is offensive. Plus the floor bike came with better wheels, and better bar/stem than what CC has available.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

I would look at just the frame prices, if your buying Campy 11 from anywhere other than Europe right now you're wasting your money.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm in Canada.
A Chorus 11 build kit with a *healthy* profit margin from the LBS is $2000 CAN, or $1700USD. That comes with Fulcrum Racing 5's, WCS stem/bar/post stub.
CC wants $2885USD, or $3430CAN for the same groupo with Askium's and Oval bar/stem.
That is crazy gouging. Plus you don't have the LBS to fall back on in case there is a problem, nor do you get a pro fit job.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> I'm in Canada.
> A Chorus 11 build kit with a *healthy* profit margin from the LBS is $2000 CAN, or $1700USD. That comes with Fulcrum Racing 5's, WCS stem/bar/post stub.
> CC wants $2885USD, or $3430CAN for the same groupo with Askium's and Oval bar/stem.
> That is crazy gouging. Plus you don't have the LBS to fall back on in case there is a problem, nor do you get a pro fit job.



Campy pricing in the US is fixed at the retail level right now, I agree price gouging is going on but its not by Competitive Cyclist or other retailers. They cannot advertise prices any lower than what they are right now. I don't know how much of a wholesale discount CC gets from Campy USA but the wholesale list prices in the US right now are about equal to the retail prices in Europe for Campy products.

You may smell a rat but its not in Arkansas, maybe in Carlsbad, CA, I don't know.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

mtbbmet said:


> I'm in Canada.
> A Chorus 11 build kit with a *healthy* profit margin from the LBS is $2000 CAN, or $1700USD. That comes with Fulcrum Racing 5's, WCS stem/bar/post stub.
> CC wants $2885USD, or $3430CAN for the same groupo with Askium's and Oval bar/stem.
> That is crazy gouging. Plus you don't have the LBS to fall back on in case there is a problem, nor do you get a pro fit job.


where in Canada are you getting this wonderful pricing... I live in the maritimes and we don't have a local dealer.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Edmonton.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

mtbbmet said:


> Edmonton.


certainly no test rides of a wilier for you this month -- ouch it's cold there


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I just bought a Ridley Scandium on the weekend, so I have no buisness looking at a Cento anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

mtbbmet said:


> I just bought a Ridley Scandium on the weekend, so I have no buisness looking at a Cento anyway.



I have one of their scandium cx bikes, and I have been very happy with the frame. I think I would like the Scandium as a race bike.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anybody here ever bought anything from Eurobikeparts.com?
They seem to have very low prices on Campagnolo?
Are they reliable?
I'm really interested on getting a Chorus 11 from them......


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

alex0220 said:


> Does anybody here ever bought anything from Eurobikeparts.com?
> They seem to have very low prices on Campagnolo?
> Are they reliable?
> I'm really interested on getting a Chorus 11 from them......


Well I can't seem to get a price from them online without a quote for that group right now, so you might contact them but in the past while their prices were good they weren't quite as good as ordering from Europe.

If the intent of not listing prices has something to do with the "Minimum Advertised Price" that Campy USA has in place then I am glad to see it.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I heard from a friend that they are selling chorus 11 under 1400 dolars
got really interested but wanted some opinions of people that bought from them before....
guess I'll try contacting them....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

alex0220 said:


> I heard from a friend that they are selling chorus 11 under 1400 dolars
> got really interested but wanted some opinions of people that bought from them before....
> guess I'll try contacting them....


I have heard good things on them before, you could beat that price a little bit in Europe if you shop around.

I was close to buying some sidis from him once but he didn't have my size, was very helpful though and communicated well. Under $1400 is probably as good as I have heard when buying in the US.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Just wrote to them.... If the prices are for real I'll post back the results here.
Thanks...


----------

